# Career choice guidance



## Parmenas (May 19, 2017)

I am a sophomore in high school, and my school year ends next week. I have no idea what career I want to pursue. I know I ought to trust in God's providence, but it still worries me so.

My main interests or passions are theology and history, but I have not explored any "practical" fields of study, so I am still open to a wide variety of career paths. Overall, I wish to find a career in which I will glorify God in an efficient application of my abilities, one which I will enjoy, and one in which I can make a decent living.

I would be most thankful for any godly counsel or advice. I ask you all to pray for me at this time, that God may grant me guidance and discernment in this crucial decision. Thank you.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 19, 2017)

I don't claim to be an expert but here are some practical books that might help:
1. Re finding the will of God, a very solid book is Decision Making and the Will of God, by Garry Friesen
2. Re careers a leading guide is What Colour is Your Parachute? : A Practical Manual for Job-Hunters and Career-Changers

All the best. May God guide you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parmenas (May 19, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I don't claim to be an expert but here are some practical books that might help:
> 1. Re finding the will of God, a very solid book is Decision Making and the Will of God, by Garry Friesen
> 2. Re careers a leading guide is What Colour is Your Parachute? : A Practical Manual for Job-Hunters and Career-Changers
> 
> All the best. May God guide you.



Thank you for the resources!


----------



## Stope (May 19, 2017)

Hello friend!
Have you considered a sort of short term mission trip or volunteering in a third world country (6 months)? It is very good before going into school to see the world in a real sense and help to open your eyes.

May the Lord direct you and may you enjoy His leading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (May 19, 2017)

It took me a long time as a young man, too long, to fully acknowledge that my interests/passions and my occupation/vocation need not be identical. There are few out there who would find their passion in plumbing or hospital administration or loan origination and yet those are honorable vocations and I commend you for having an open mind to career options at this point. If there's no obvious ways to make your passion and profession align, find a career that is suitable for your disposition and talents and make your passion in honest labor, provision for your family, and humble contribution to society. Perhaps some of the resources provided above can help you with that. Once you've identified some options, seek out those who are employed in them already and talk to them. Most people will be perfectly willing to talk about their jobs--the good and the bad--if you ask. 

Whether you "enjoy" your work lies more in the character of the laborer than in the character of the labor but there are. no doubt, levels of suitability. Someone who is poor with numbers probably shouldn't be an accountant and someone who is introverted probably shouldn't be a salesman, but for most of us there's a broad range of possibilities that we could effectively engage in and it's easy to allow the search for a perfect fit prevent us from choosing a good fit. The old saying "choose a job you love and you'll never work a day in your life" can easily become an idol and a seed of discontentment.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Wayne (May 19, 2017)

Every young man should learn a trade. Some way to earn a living working with his hands.
Then move on from that foundation. All the while, keep your debts at an absolute minimum and learn to save some.
In time the Lord will refine your interests and direct you more precisely to your life's work. For some of us, that took tens of years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (May 19, 2017)

Chemical engineering. They can outsource computers to India but petrochemical plants are harder to move.


----------



## ZackF (May 19, 2017)

Edward said:


> Chemical engineering. They can outsource computers to India but petrochemical plants are harder to move.



What about lawyers?


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2017)

ZackF said:


> What about lawyers?



There are plenty of jobs for licensed attorneys in Dallas area starting at $22 an hour. Of the attorneys that I've talked to who worked there (and I'm talking about a specific large scale employer), however, none have had anything good to say about it. To put it in perspective, there are also plenty of fast food jobs in Dallas that start at $12 an hour. And the benefits may well be better. Or one could become a plumber. An attorney that is an experienced plumber will make a lot more than that. 

There are two routes to success as a lawyer. 1) Be in the top 10% of the class of one of the top 10% of the law schools, or 2) have a legacy position lined up before you even start law school. Fortunately, things were not nearly so bleak when I started out years ago.

Editing to add - to more specifically answer your question, some of the big law firms did open offices in India to outsource routine work at a much lower cost. They have met some client resistance when it comes to highly confidential information, however. I've not seen anything reliable about how it has worked out for the firms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (May 20, 2017)

Edward said:


> There are plenty of jobs for licensed attorneys in Dallas area starting at $22 an hour. Of the attorneys that I've talked to who worked there (and I'm talking about a specific large scale employer), however, none have had anything good to say about it. To put it in perspective, there are also plenty of fast food jobs in Dallas that start at $12 an hour. And the benefits may well be better. Or one could become a plumber. An attorney that is an experienced plumber will make a lot more than that.
> 
> There are two routes to success as a lawyer. 1) Be in the top 10% of the class of one of the top 10% of the law schools, or 2) have a legacy position lined up before you even start law school. Fortunately, things were not nearly so bleak when I started out years ago.
> 
> Editing to add - to more specifically answer your question, some of the big law firms did open offices in India to outsource routine work at a much lower cost. They have met some client resistance when it comes to highly confidential information, however. I've not seen anything reliable about how it has worked out for the firms.



I remember reading in one of Thomas Stanley's books (of Millionaire Next Door fame) that he was in Kinkos being serviced by a man who was also an attorney trying to make it. Reading that one line in Stanley's book has done more to dissuade me from law school than anything else.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jack K (May 20, 2017)

Wyatt:

You are still young. Relax, and enjoy high school. Take a variety of courses. Get involved in a range of activities. Serve your church and community in a few different ways that seem helpful and fulfilling. Take some time to explore adult endeavors without the pressure of having to pick one that will last a lifetime. Do this prayerfully, and there is a good chance your future career will become clear to you down the road a bit. Here in America, it's fairly easy to make adjustments even a few years into college, and many people do fine waiting even longer.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## arapahoepark (May 20, 2017)

Don't worry now like Jack said. Get a part time job and be faithful at it. Who knows that job could turn into a calling later.
If wanting college, please go to a community college first. Do not get into debt unless you have scholarships sufficient to pay for it.


----------



## Warren (May 20, 2017)

Wighardus said:


> I am a sophomore in high school, and my school year ends next week. I have no idea what career I want to pursue. I know I ought to trust in God's providence, but it still worries me so.
> 
> My main interests or passions are theology and history, but I have not explored any "practical" fields of study, so I am still open to a wide variety of career paths. Overall, I wish to find a career in which I will glorify God in an efficient application of my abilities, one which I will enjoy, and one in which I can make a decent living.
> 
> I would be most thankful for any godly counsel or advice. I ask you all to pray for me at this time, that God may grant me guidance and discernment in this crucial decision. Thank you.


What does your father do?

If your father has a good career, then by all means pursue that. Sure, you may have different personalities, and interests will come and go, but your biology predisposes you to similar attributes as his own. Not only that, but he will be a wealth of knowledge in his field, as well as any friends he may have, which you could tap on a regular basis. Your choice to follow him would also be an honor to him, even if he does support you whatever your decision.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parmenas (May 22, 2017)

Warren said:


> What does your father do?
> 
> If your father has a good career, then by all means pursue that. Sure, you may have different personalities, and interests will come and go, but your biology predisposes you to similar attributes as his own. Not only that, but he will be a wealth of knowledge in his field, as well as any friends he may have, which you could tap on a regular basis. Your choice to follow him would also be an honor to him, even if he does support you whatever your decision.



Thank you for this advice. I have been seriously considering these words. My father works in I.T.


----------

